# Mourning to Dallas?



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

This would be awesome. that inside force, awesome rebounding blocking, defense, hustle, everything the mavs are missing. not to mention a good veterna presence. he would be an awesome fit, and still help them dominate and they would become bigger chances for the champions.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

on his worst day he would make the Mavs 20 times better and that is huge. He could take the Mavs to the title with one kidney behind his back


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i know. it is scary. he would carry them. god, and if cuban found this out, who knows to what length he would go to sign zo. after all, alonzo is a free agent this season. remeber that.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

We were trying to trade for him in the off season but then got kidney probs. Hopefully this off season..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

That's cool, but you forgot two things

1. The Mavs really have no way to sign him, for a reasonable amount of money

2. And this is a big one, he might not even play basketball again


Ohh and Tristan your sig is wrong on both parts


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

this is exactly what dallas needs somone to collapse defenses so the rest of the mavs can have open looks from 3 alllll nite long..and zo has nice touch from the high post and his j too

only person that wont benifit is nick the quick who seems to need 3 hands in his face to hit a j......open shots might shake him up..lol


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> That's cool, but you forgot two things
> 
> 1. The Mavs really have no way to sign him, for a reasonable amount of money
> ...


Dont ruin it for me bro....its called "dreaming". Imma have to wake up from it sooner or later.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

But will Zo go for it?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha, I just had an idea for a line up..

PG: Nash
SG: Fin
SM: Dirk
PF: Karl Malone
C: Zo

Champ material.....


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

god.. and i just had an idea

tristan




SALARY CAP! 


ps... wake up


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

It's called...."dreaming", and no i dont wanna wake up....


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

haha. just playing wit you man.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

lol i no man


----------



## crucifix13 (Apr 21, 2003)

How much salary would you think Malone would give up to get a ring???

He would probably pay Cuban to be on the team...
While we are at it, we could free up a spot at the end of the bench for Sir Charles,


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Malone will probably have to sign for the midlevel exception unless he stays in Utah.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd rather have zo than malone.

I know its a stretch but i think his defensive intensity is exactly what we need b/c we can't rely on Shawn Bradley's 7'6 stick of a self to be our stopper. Bradley really scares no one


----------

